# Topics > Related topics > Automated planning and scheduling >  Coursera: Artificial Intelligence Planning with Gerhard Wickler and Austin Tate

## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence Planning

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence Planning with Gerhard Wickler and Austin Tate

Published on Aug 13, 2012

----------


## Airicist

AI Planning for Robots

Published on Jan 24, 2013




> Narrated by Austin Tate and Gerhard Wickler. Video production by Tom Chick and filmed on location at National Museum of Scotland and University of Edinburgh Informatics Forum. Freddy-II footage used with permision of University of Edinburgh. Shakey robot footage used with permission of SRI International. Deep Space One NASA Image. (c) University of Edinburgh. Licence CC-BY-NC.

----------


## Airicist

AI Planning in Medicine

Published on Jan 31, 2013




> Using Artificial Intelligence Planning in the Medical Domain. Material prepared on 31/01/2013 for the "Artificial Intelligence Planning" course in coursera.org, lectured by Gerhard Wickler and Austin Tate

----------


## Airicist

Story of A* and STRIPS by Nils Nilsson

Published on Jan 30, 2013




> Short history of the development of A* and STRIPS by Nils Nilsson for Coursera AI Planning MOOC from the University of Edinburgh. 
> 
> Filmed by Kenneth Kelley. Produced by Austin Tate. Shakey 1969 robot footage and images used with permission of SRI International. Shakey team and other images used with permission of Nils Nilsson. Licence CC-BY-NC.

----------


## Airicist

SIPE-2 HTN Planner by David Wilkins

Published on Feb 7, 2013




> Description of the SIPE-2 Hierarchical Task Network (HTN) AI planner and its applications for Coursera AI Planning MOOC from the University of Edinburgh.

----------


## Airicist

Heuristic Search Planning by Jorg Hoffmann

Published on Feb 8, 2013




> Hear about some of the fastest AI planners available today, from a winner of a number of the AI International Planning Competitions. For Coursera AI Planning MOOC from the University of Edinburgh.

----------

